#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > UK Travel Forum >  >  Manchester Thai Festival 2017

## Chittychangchang



----------


## buriramboy

Was going to go or thought about it for a second but going to the Nantwich food festival instead as on same days and guaranteed a good day.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Do Nantwich on the Saturday and Manchester on the Sunday?

----------


## Dandyhole

Would be interested in seeing the ladyboys.

Any chance of linking a nice Thai girl there?

----------


## hallelujah

It'll be ok for those desperately missing Thailand and who have no connection to the region, but the food will mostly be pretty average, as has been the norm when I've eaten in all but a handful of restaurant when I'm back in Manc.

You're better off staying at home with your missus and having her cook for you from the supermarkets in Chinatown.

----------


## Jack meoff

Is Pat flying in to dj the gig?

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Is Pat flying in to dj the gig?


He'll  be mixing up a storming set for all those middle aged Thai single women desperately seeking  a new British connection  :rock_dj:

----------


## taxexile

these thai "festivals" that are held in the uk are about as thai as a bolton boozer.

usually held on the coldest day of the summer in rainswept  sodden suburban parks, they consist of a bouncy castle, some pointy hatted and shivering thai dancers, a troupe of shirt lifting ladyboy entertainers and a dozen or so flimsy booths where expat thai women in overcoats sell overpriced som tam and pad thai to multicultural loving lefties in a desperate attempt to create the atmosphere of an authentic  thai  street, meanwhile  their henpecked falang husbands are confined to the area behind the stalls where they wash up, sneak a shifty fag and obey all orders barked at them by their womenfolk.

leering local chavs always turn up and can be overheard muttering and sniggering about massage parlours, happy endings and blow jobs whilst orange garbed monks of dubious authenticity in socks and sandals wander about shaking the bucket for donations. 

as the poster above said, these events are best avoided.

----------


## buriramboy

> Do Nantwich on the Saturday and Manchester on the Sunday?


To be honest not even tempted, food and drink plus music from all over the world at the yearly Nantwich food festival including Thai. Plus a few celebrity chefs there if that's your go and it's only a 5 minute drive or £10 taxi ride so I can get shitfaced if the misses doesn't fancy driving. If you fancy Nantwich let me know as I will definitely be going either Sat or Sun or possibly both, probably get a taxi Saturday then drive over Sunday for some shopping.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Fair enough, will see how we are fixed for Saturday. 
Was hoping you, I and tax could get on the piss to DJpat :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Looking like a big weekend turn out if the weather holds out.

1000+ going on the FB page.

Shall post a few pics here..

----------


## PAG

Unfortunately, 'Roo' decided on a som tam too many and was arrested in Wilmslow.  When asked about the errant ways of his former captain, Jose Mourinho said 'tuk tuk tuk'.

----------


## klong toey

Thanks for the lottery numbers  bottom left corner of the second poster.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Funny day out with an on stage version of the show "I'm a celebrity get me out of here".
four Brits on stage eating fried maggots, pigs blood, bull frog parts and washed down with a pint of salty frogspawn. Sure the videos are out there some where on you tube.

Here's a few pics of the cold rainy day in Manchester, a stark contrast to the heatwave yesterday...



Durian stir fried ice cream anyone?





Plenty of Thai food stalls,fun fair,Thai boxing ring, Singha bar and Thai airways stall raffling off a free flight to Bangkok.



British Summer :Smile: 



Back stage pass to the Ladyboys tent anyone?


They were truly horrendous.





Well organised event and everyone enjoyed it..



CCC

----------


## taxexile

exactly as i described it ! :Smile:

----------


## buriramboy

Think I made the right choice in choosing the Nantwich food festival. Were actually 3 Thai food stalls this year compared to 1 last year aswell.

----------


## Chittychangchang

It's been a good few years since i attended one.
Was a laugh, shame about the weather.
They sold all the food of cheap at the end of the day.
Dozens of pissed up middle aged Thai women dancing in front of the stage at the end.

Can you predict next weeks lotto numbers Tax :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

tawentee fai.

----------


## Takeovers

> usually held on the coldest day of the summer in rainswept sodden suburban parks, they consist of a bouncy castle, some pointy hatted and shivering thai dancers






When I asked her for the photo she was willing to take off the blanket but I told her no, keep it. It is just too cold. That got me this smile.

----------


## chassamui

Good to see traditional Thai dancers working. The shows I have seen in Thailand were very elegant.
Recently enjoyed some traditional Balinese dancing at a party in Semenyak Square, Bali. Again, very elegant and well proportioned tasty dancers with captivating smiles.

You seem to have made the most of it despite the weather Chitty.

----------


## Passing Through

God that looks depressing. Shitty weather, northerners, and some bullshit fantasy version of Thailand made reality by 7/11 staff and farm labourers who find themselves 6000 miles away from home. What a fucking horror.

----------


## Scottish Gary

The Thai-Scottish Association or in other words the pattaya bar girl-monger association  used to have one every year in Edinburgh. In fact they probably still do. It was always a chance for all the now respectable Issan princesses to brag to each other about how rich their husbands were and show their gold off.  In reality the rich husbands were poor sods being forced to send most of their hard earned wage across the water every month.  Like the Manchester edition it was a depressing affair.

----------


## wasabi

I find that newbie husbands attend these Thai festivals as its new and different, but old timers such as I drop the Wife off and pick her up when she's ready to leave.
Anyway it's for Buddah, money raised goes to the local temples coffers. Good cause, so you just learn to shut up.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> I find that newbie husbands attend these Thai festivals as its new and different, but old timers such as I drop the Wife off and pick her up when she's ready to leave.
> Anyway it's for Buddah, money raised goes to the local temples coffers. Good cause, so you just learn to shut up.


 I awyays used to enjoy the lies the newbie husbands used to tell each other about how they met their darlings.  Everything from ''she worked in a 7 11'' to ''she checked me in at the airport''   I even once heard that ''she was the maintenance woman in my hotel and she fixed my air con''.....the word bar is never mentioned

----------


## DJ Pat

Looks a highly depressing day. 

Thailand is no longer a far flung mystique filled sunny paradise, thanks to the internet. 

Were Thai airways in attendance flogging discounted tickets?

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Looks a highly depressing day. 
> 
> Thailand is no longer a far flung mystique filled sunny paradise, thanks to the internet. 
> 
> Were Thai airways in attendance flogging discounted tickets?


They had a rep there flogging raffle tickets at £2 a pop, how the Thai women went silent when the winning ticket was being pulled :Smile:

----------


## Thai3

Looks like the usual ex prostitutes convention

----------


## Luigi

^ Ex?  :Smile:

----------


## CaptainNemo

> these thai "festivals" that are held in the uk are about as thai as a bolton boozer.
> 
> usually held on the coldest day of the summer in rainswept  sodden suburban parks, they consist of a bouncy castle, some pointy hatted and shivering thai dancers, a troupe of shirt lifting ladyboy entertainers and a dozen or so flimsy booths where expat thai women in overcoats sell overpriced som tam and pad thai to multicultural loving lefties in a desperate attempt to create the atmosphere of an authentic  thai  street, meanwhile  their henpecked falang husbands are confined to the area behind the stalls where they wash up, sneak a shifty fag and obey all orders barked at them by their womenfolk.
> 
> leering local chavs always turn up and can be overheard muttering and sniggering about massage parlours, happy endings and blow jobs whilst orange garbed monks of dubious authenticity in socks and sandals wander about shaking the bucket for donations. 
> 
> as the poster above said, these events are best avoided.


Aye... I've been to one or two, thinking something interesting might happen, but partly to be socialble towards the rib's mates... they are boring and poorly-organised "events" that seemed just for a load of restaurants to shift large vats of takeway. It wouldn't take much for them to organise some kind of entertainment for the kids that get brought along, so that there would be some point in going for the adults - i.e.: a bit of a break and chinwag, but they are just dreary overpriced cringey events.

----------


## Chittychangchang

This was actually one the better Thai events I've attended.
Was relatively well organised with reasonable entertainment. 
A fun fair for the kids.
The ladyboys were horrendous .
The highlight of the entertainment was for farangs eating repulsive items on stage much to everyones amusment.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Fking hell. Sign me up for next years event  :Very Happy: 

I'd like to do a detailed and comprehensive trip report with some top quality photos

----------


## wasabi

You think they would organise a "Punch and Judy" puppet show for the children.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Fking hell. Sign me up for next years event 
> 
> I'd like to do a detailed and comprehensive trip report with some top quality photos


Sarcastic b'stard, lots of single mingin middle aged slappers about.

Come next year, you might get a free root :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

^^There would be a good few well oiled veterans of the Thai scene with stories that could make paint peel off the walls, so get busy

----------


## pseudolus

> Anyway it's for Buddah, money raised goes to the local temples coffers.


I went to the BAth one, and I can assure you that most of the loot from these exorbitantly expensive pile of shite "festivals" goes into the Gucci handbag fund of the tart who runs it. We now a couple of the people who run stalls on this and they say it would be cheaper to pitch up outside Buck House than to pay what this bird wants. So they have to up their prices. Like that icecream in the picture! 5 quid, and all they do is get one "they made earlier" from their luton van.... which means they chop up some lidl icecream. Took the wife or course, because I thought she would enjoy it, and after 30 minutes she was bored shitless not least of the have it show it thai prossies running about everything in their gold and stupid outfits.

----------


## DJ Pat

Many festivals like this are now a face gaining exercise

Even the farangs take part, in the silent 'my gf has more gold than your ex whore gf' contest

----------


## pseudolus

This mob run them all over the country - it is the same lot and a complete racket. I had an idea of lying on the grass, supping Singha, watching the show. Quickly realised it was a cash collection exercise, and there was virtually no where to sit and watch the show. All the stalls were double price, and not great (western thai Style!) 

Then the pattaya prossies waltzing around as if they had not had 1000 litres of spunk deposited up them prior to conning their brow beaten husbands into taking the ultimate "long time".

----------


## DJ Pat

Regular card playing and karaoke food nights at eachothers houses is quite popular among the womenfolk

The husbands are usually in the background having a winge about something

----------


## Chittychangchang

What is it with Asians and their gambling addictions?

Work hard and throw their money and life  away, they just don't get it :Confused: 

No wonder it's banned in Thailand!

They should legalise it and make it the national sport.

----------


## cyrille

> What is it with Asians and their gambling addictions?
> 
> Work hard and throw their money and life  away, they just don't get it


You mean they should get it sussed and throw _someone else's_ money away?

----------

